# I've gotten really big!



## princesscurves (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I don't know if many of you will remember but I did a thread in the summer about my weight gain and whether I was gonig to continue to gain or not..? Well apologies its been so long since I updated that, I have had a LOT going on since the beginning of october when I think my last update was.


Ok so I was around 216 last time I updated, which was up from 165, my kinda constant weight before I started to gain whilst on summer holidays.

I actually got up to 238  around the middle of november, just through continuing to eat what I wanted but not stuffing. Unfotunately my partner left me around that time and moved out of our house. He never said so but I think my gain had a lot to do with it as the physical side of our relationship had completely stopped and he was no longer interested in me 
A combination of this and a nasty chest infection resulted in me going back down to around 219, which was weird because people started to compliment me on my weight loss, when I actually felt really pale and awful . 

Anyhow, after an extremely indulgent December, which i'll be honest, I've gorged my way through , I have ballooned!! I have come back to my own house today after having stayed at my parents for a little over a week and I am now up to *236* from 222 at the start of December :eat1:
I am giving myself until the 5th of January when I go back to work to continue to gorge:eat1:, after all those chocolates have to be eaten, right!! But then after that I am going back to my normal fairly sensible eating what I like. I think I'll probably gain another few pounds in the next week which would take me over 240 for the first time!!! 
Because i'd dropped some weight my clothes were unusually loose for a few weeks but after coming back today and looking in a full length mirror for the first time in a while, I am starting to burst out of them again. I love that feeling!! I can't imagine what my collegaues will think when I go back next week because they'd all been telling me how great (!) I was doing when I dropped that weight. Mind you I suppose everyone overindulges at Christmas!
I went to McDonalds on my way home as I have developed a bit of a thing for ordering loads of food that the cashier knows is just for me, this really excites me that they will think I am big and greedy . I ordered 2 burgers, a large fries, 12 chicken nuggets and an ice cream and made sure I sat there and ate every last bit! my belly was sooo hard afterwards, I rubbed it on the way out.
I haven't taken any pictures in so long but I've decided I really want to keep on updating my progress on here and reading about everyone elses, plus its nice to look back and see my body changing, so I've taken a few tonight.

I think you'll see i've grown while i've been away! 

Its nice to be back, 

PC 

View attachment IMG_0319.JPG


View attachment IMG_0332.JPG


View attachment IMG_0322.JPG


View attachment IMG_0316.JPG


View attachment IMG_0302.JPG


----------



## princesscurves (Dec 28, 2011)

The final one is just one to compare from my initial gain in the summer. I can't believe how much smaller I am there and yet at the time I thought I had gotten huge  My belly rests on my thighs now  :smitten:

PC 

View attachment IMG_0292.JPG


View attachment IMG_0291.JPG


View attachment IMG_1611.JPG


----------



## princesscurves (Dec 28, 2011)

And final one before I started to gain.. 

View attachment Thin3.JPG


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 28, 2011)

Very sexy. I love the stretch marks, they're gorgeous!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 29, 2011)

I certainly remember you, Miss Princess, and I'm glad you're back and obviously enjoying the holidays:smitten:

Your belly is outstanding and as long as you're healthy and happy with yourself, then gain as much as you wish.

All the best in 2012

Dennis


----------



## princesscurves (Dec 29, 2011)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I certainly remember you, Miss Princess, and I'm glad you're back and obviously enjoying the holidays:smitten:
> 
> Your belly is outstanding and as long as you're healthy and happy with yourself, then gain as much as you wish.
> 
> ...




Thanks Dennis, I have definitely enjoyed indulging during the holidays :eat1:



Miskatonic said:


> Very sexy. I love the stretch marks, they're gorgeous!



Heehee thank you :wubu: Im surprised at how quickly theyve developed, and so obvious too! My little god daughter thought i'd been scratched by the cat on my belly when I took her swimming a few weeks ago  no dear, its just cos my belly grew really fast


----------



## BigFA (Dec 29, 2011)

Princess, you look great! Love the extra weight and your belly is looking sexier than ever. Thanks for sharing. I am really happy for you that you continue to enjoy gaining and look forward to being even bigger and sexier in the future. Sorry to hear about your boyfriend. It is really too bad he can't see how much more attractive you are becoming.


----------



## rocky16 (Dec 30, 2011)

I love this shape of a body! Keep on gainig .


----------



## bbwbelover (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking good, I love to see girls embrace their fatness, almost as much as I enjoy embracing their fatness! Main thing, you're enjoying it!


----------



## princesscurves (Jan 8, 2012)

BigFA said:


> Princess, you look great! Love the extra weight and your belly is looking sexier than ever. Thanks for sharing. I am really happy for you that you continue to enjoy gaining and look forward to being even bigger and sexier in the future. Sorry to hear about your boyfriend. It is really too bad he can't see how much more attractive you are becoming.



Thank you that is very kind! I was devastated at first but it just wasn't meant to be, I hope to find a man who adores me at this size and bigger!



rocky16 said:


> I love this shape of a body! Keep on gainig .



Hey thanks rocky. Hope you liked the pics. I am gaining don't you worry!!



bbwbelover said:


> Looking good, I love to see girls embrace their fatness, almost as much as I enjoy embracing their fatness! Main thing, you're enjoying it!



Thank you! Making me blush! I do think confident women are sexier. For me once it got to the point where I couldn't hide that I was fat it was very liberating and gave me confidence.



Only a 2lb gain in a little over a week and a half, so I'm back up to 238, my highest ever weight. I've been back to the gym this week a couple of times for the first time in months so I think that might be why I haven't gained much, although I have been eating quite a lot. Large pizza and wedges from dominos for tea tonight ought to help
So at the gym I am only doing Zumba and aqua aerobics now really as well as a little work on the cross trainer. I am too heavy to run comfortably now and cannot do spinning as my thighs rub together now while I am on the bike. I am keeping fairly fit though still and enjoy wearing really fitted workout clothes to show off my fat, rather than the loose ones I wore 60lbs ago. Love the idea that people are looking at me thinking how fat I am!
I've not taken pictures for this update as there's no visible change. I maybe will do next week though. 

PC


----------



## pineapplechertdog (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Princess,

There is no doubt you are enjoying life and the softness of your belly. You have defiantely made a change for the better....I would love to see some of the looks of approval you are getting at the gym and look forward to the next set of after photos!!!:eat1::eat1:


----------

